# LR Mobile Stand Alone



## Jon Busby (Aug 11, 2016)

So...

I have LR CC and LR Mobile.

But increasingly I use my laptop less and less. Frankly I do light editing and have little use for the power of full LR and never use Pshop (appreciate I may be in a minority).

As I have an iPad Pro with 128gb and now we have RAW support I am asking myself why bother paying for CC? I feel like I am paying for functionality that I never use.

Would anyone have any compelling reasons on thoughts as to why I should stay when I am assuming I can run everything locally on my iPad? I like the upload option to the iPad and everything becomes so much more intuitive and mobile.

Many thanks

Jon


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi Jon, welcome to the forum!

Raw support is only available with the CC version - it's not available in the free version of the mobile app. So even if you don't use it on the desktop, you'd still need the CC subscription.


----------



## Jon Busby (Aug 11, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Jon, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Raw support is only available with the CC version - it's not available in the free version of the mobile app. So even if you don't use it on the desktop, you'd still need the CC subscription.




Ah didn't know that. Thank you Victoria. Mind you I tend to shoot in fine JPEG these days because the Fuji X100T is so rich.

I am trying to operate as lightly as possible.

Out of curiosity do I lose all LR on the desktop if I don't renew or just the CC part?

Jon


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 11, 2016)

Lightroom desktop MOSTLY continues to work if you cancel your subscription, but you'd be missing the Map module, the Develop module and the mobile sync.  And obviously, on the mobile apps, you lose the ability to upload too.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 11, 2016)

You realize that the iPadPro w/ 128 GB has only enough room for your OS, your apps and only a few camera cards full of images and other personal files.


----------

